# Testing out my new Nikon D3000



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

I've been testing out my new Nikon D3000, here are two shots I managed to snap recently. Can't wait to get take more!



















Posted them on *my blog*, you can get larger sizes there as well (checkout the moss on the lion's head in the large version ).


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Beautiful pictures, Johnny!


----------



## Dr Morbius (Sep 21, 2004)

Very cool! Can't wait to see more...I am jealous!


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

Nice I sure need a better camera


----------

